# Moebius Wonderfest Announcements



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank made a presentation today about Moebius's upcoming plans for the next year and 2013. He has the license now for the original BSG series and the first product is a Cylon raider (I think, I don't know much about the show). He also will be producing a Herman and Grandpa Munster pair in an original Aurora scale I believe, the prototypes on display were a big larger then the product will be. He also is going to rerelease the classic Forgotten Prisoner kit probably from new tooling but I don't know. The Bride is on the boat and should be on the street within 2-3 weeks. Mars Attacks will be late in the year and there was no models or information about it. He had a raffle and gave away more than a dozen kits, some only in plastic bags, but the top prize was 3 or 4 packaged Bride kits for those lucky ticket holders.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news about the release of The Munsters.What is Aurora scale exactly.I certainly hope that Lilith Munster and Herman's son will follow.I know that a great resin Lilith was released in the past with arms up and part of the dress looking like bat wings I guess.Also Herman's son in a great diorama setting was also released in resin.Both would make great addition if these same figures were released in styrene.:thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Love grandpa and Herman. Beautiful sculpts. But what else would expect from the talented hand of Mr. Yagher? :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

"Aurora Scale" is probably something around 1/9, the overall scale for their classic monster series. Herman's wife is Lilly not Lillith


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Love to see more shots of the Raider - someone in another forum said it was a big kit. I'll be in for one but what I would really be looking forward to would be the Viper and the TOS Galactica herself!

Speaking of that Raider, is there something funky going on with the starboard "intake" or is that just perspective playing games with me? It looks like it's different from the port side...

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to getting the Munsters kits, along with the Cylon Raider and whatever other BSG kits they'll be releasing. Thanks for the update, Bob.

Sean


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

My jaw dropped. So cool.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just took a look at the Moebius flyer I picked up in the room and that they are planning to do the Galactica, Viper, and Raider from the original BSG series.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bob, Who sculpted the Herman and Grandpa figures? Looks like Adam (Creaturekid) to me but Facto says its Jeff. Any intell.....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Jeff.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Herman and Grandpa is a must have for me! well done!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

CultTVman's Wonderfest news roundup has been posted to his site. In addition to what Bob K. posted, there is also going to be a larger Bat Pod with Catwoman figure. He doesn't elaborate on what, precisely, the scale will be. He only says "larger scale."

There will also be an HO scale kit of Mel's Drive-In from American Graffiti. I can see this being a big hit with the model train guys.

It's interesting that Moebius and Round 2 both announced HO scale structure kits. Round 2 is doing Elvis' Graceland, of all things.

I was hoping that the Mars Attacks! sculpt would be ready in time for Wonderfest, but apparently not. I'm hoping for a new Universal monster kit announcement at iHobby in October. Personally, I prefer monsters over Munsters, but that's just me.  I'm sure the Munsters will be a big hit. Oh, and that Herman kit is already screaming for resin parts to convert it to Franky.

Anyway, Cult's post is *HERE*. He's got a pic of the Bat Pod.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Well I am glad some new products that are of interest to our segment of the hobby will be forthcoming. 
The Munsters are on the must have list because of the uniqueness.
I am glad for people who want the TOS BSG, although I have no interest. With all the recent re-release I don't really see the demand. Even for new accurate tools of these kits. I might purchase the actual TOS BSG since I never had one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> I am glad for people who want the TOS BSG, although I have no interest. With all the recent re-release I don't really see the demand. Even for new accurate tools of these kits. I might purchase the actual TOS BSG since I never had one.


Demand for an accurate styrene version of the original series' Battlestar Galactica has always been pretty high; the Revellogram kit was _seriously_ disappointing in that regard, which is why it was not reissued with Revell's other Battlestar Galactica kits a few years ago.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Seriously though there is a need for some basic journalism skills by our attendees. Cell phone video weather you think it's crappy or not, and pics, lots,and lots of pictures!
Ask about current or recently annouced kits and their status. New announcements are a given, but ask about the others,...Space Pod & Chariot, Tumbler, Batman figure set, etc. Remember there are those of us who are not interested in the same genre as you. What about Moebius civilian vehicles like the Hornet, or Semi Tractors, did they have the Skipjack there?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*TDKR Wayne Manor*

Bob Plant,
Can you make the rebuilt Wayne Manor from TDKR? It's also used in PBS popular Downton Abbey and in Sherlock.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Seriously though there is a need for some basic journalism skills by our attendees. Cell phone video weather you think it's crappy or not, and pics, lots,and lots of pictures!
> Ask about current or recently annouced kits and their status. New announcements are a given, but ask about the others,...Space Pod & Chariot, Tumbler, Batman figure set, etc. Remember there are those of us who are not interested in the same genre as you. What about Moebius civilian vehicles like the Hornet, or Semi Tractors, did they have the Skipjack there?


You should attend and take on the job then! Actually I am working off my laptop with a wireless connection and there is a huge amount of waiting to get anything done so I tried to simply put in the best stuff. There was a full size painted up Skipjack on display and the sub guys would probably love to see it. I have pics but again, a pain to work on this laptop connection, at home I've got huge amounts of computer horsepower and a huge amount more connection bandwidth. Moebius handed out a flyer but it wasn't too much to be honest. It showed a trailer for the semi and the Munsters but besides what we already know about that was it in the flyer. I'm sure others will be posting more stuff later but I won't be back at home for more than a week.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> You should attend and take on the job then! Actually I am working off my laptop with a wireless connection and there is a huge amount of waiting to get anything done so I tried to simply put in the best stuff. There was a full size painted up Skipjack on display and the sub guys would probably love to see it. I have pics but again, a pain to work on this laptop connection, at home I've got huge amounts of computer horsepower and a huge amount more connection bandwidth. Moebius handed out a flyer but it wasn't too much to be honest. It showed a trailer for the semi and the Munsters but besides what we already know about that was it in the flyer. I'm sure others will be posting more stuff later but I won't be back at home for more than a week.


I seem to recall in the past that the info of new releases would be posted by many people from Wonderfest. Perhaps the holiday weekend is screwing things up for people. Any news is good news and pictures are a plus.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Munsters kits are a must have!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> You should attend and take on the job then! Actually I am working off my laptop with a wireless connection and there is a huge amount of waiting to get anything done so I tried to simply put in the best stuff. There was a full size painted up Skipjack on display and the sub guys would probably love to see it. I have pics but again, a pain to work on this laptop connection, at home I've got huge amounts of computer horsepower and a huge amount more connection bandwidth. Moebius handed out a flyer but it wasn't too much to be honest. It showed a trailer for the semi and the Munsters but besides what we already know about that was it in the flyer. I'm sure others will be posting more stuff later but I won't be back at home for more than a week.


If it were not for medical issues I'd be there. Nothing personal Bob. Any information is a Godsend.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd still like to know what that status is on the Batman Tumbler, a kit they announced last year. I assumed Moebius is shooting for a release that coincides with the movie opening this July. But instead of news, we get crickets. Was anything mentioned at the show?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

No mention other than upcoming Bartpod with resin Catwoman figure. May be coming sooner than we think- Frank can't touch on everything as it seems like they have alot in progress right now!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I REALLY like those Munsters Herman/Grampa-Excellent sculpt!!! I can only hope there are plans for the rest of the family too,including Spot! I also look forward to the C-57D 12"er as the large PL kit is still unopened in my closet because frankly...it scares me(all that bodywork). They must have read my mind,cause I was recently thinking they should do a smaller version,sweet. I am also looking forward to a BSG TOS Centurion 1/8 scale too(maybe?). Forgotten Prisoner is great to hear too,love that kit! STOKED!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob Koenn posted a pretty accurate report of the news from Wonderfest on Saturday afternoon, complete with some pretty fantastic pictures. He's on top of it. 

I had a brief, but comprehensive write up on the Cult site on Saturday night. 

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=22647

Not sure what more can be done to please some of you guys!

Best
Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You did a great job on your website Steve. My report was brief and I missed the first 5+ minutes so I didn't hear everything Frank said. I have to agree with your ending remark, I think some few modelers just don't realize what it takes in the way of effort and money to produce any kind of model. There is always a great possibility that they will lose money at the end of the day, which is why Pegasus is likely to never produce that MLEV-5 vehicle I would dearly love to have. Moebius, Pegasus, and Round 2 are all doing great in my book. I like this renaissance in geeky models we've had happen since Moebius, Round 2, Pegasus, and any others really started producing great models again.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Having been fortunate enough to hear Frank talk about the process over the course of a couple of shows now, I've come away with a much deeper appreciation of how incredibly difficult the whole thing is. From idea to licensing to sculpting to tooling to production to shipping and distribution and on and on - it's truly unbelievable in hearing what it takes to get a kit produced. Then, at the end of the day comes the inevitable; "Why didn't you do this or that, and why don't I have it now?..." The licensing issue alone is a swamp of lawyers and idiots who don't have a clue as to what a model is, nor do they care. It's simply about the money, and most of us would give up when faced with that kind of obstacle. At the end of the day, I have a much deeper respect for what Moebius does, and how truly difficult it is. Those of us who enjoy these subjects benefit from the extremely hard work of a few who keep at it despite a ton of obstacles. Thank you Moebius - I for one, really appreciate it!

George


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

GEH737 said:


> Having been fortunate enough to hear Frank talk about the process over the course of a couple of shows now, I've come away with a much deeper appreciation of how incredibly difficult the whole thing is. From idea to licensing to sculpting to tooling to production to shipping and distribution and on and on - it's truly unbelievable in hearing what it takes to get a kit produced. Then, at the end of the day comes the inevitable; "Why didn't you do this or that, and why don't I have it now?..." The licensing issue alone is a swamp of lawyers and idiots who don't have a clue as to what a model is, nor do they care. It's simply about the money, and most of us would hgive up when faced with that kind of obstacle. At the end of the day, I have a much deeper respect for what Moebius does, and how truly difficult it is. Those of us who enjoy these subjects benefit from the extremely hard work of a few who keep at it despite a ton of obstacles. Thank you Moebius - I for one, really appreciate it!
> 
> George


 I agree with you, bob, and Cult-man, Frank does a great job at bringing us great kits. Yes some may not be accurate as would like however with the limitations in tooling they still great to have. Today we have 100 percent better kits then in our youth. Thank you Frank and company.
:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome kits coming!! Thanks Moebius!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Moebious Holy Grail kit. Boris Karloff as Ardeth Bey from the Mummy.


----------

